# quick question



## sentraspeed (Mar 26, 2003)

i am helping a buddy build a low buck turbo for his 1.6 sentra...he had a flang welded to the stock mani..and used a small turbo one off a ford thunderird....he also used the intercooler off the same car plummed to a hood scoop in the spot where the battery used to be...he is only gonna boost like between 7 and 10 pounds but he just wanted some extra umph and it was a reltivly cheap build...after it was all said and done he only had like 500 bucks in the total package...now for my question...could he just use an sr20 injectors and ecu to help compinsate(sp?) for the boost?..what about the maf off the same car? with much help and appreciation....tc


----------



## sentraspeed (Mar 26, 2003)

i know i spelled alot of stuff wrong on this post i am alittle tired right now i just got off an 18 hour shift and my second job and he happened to call me on the way home to ask me this and i just wanted to post it before i forgot about it


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

I know there's a lot of overlap between some year's GA and SR harnesses, but I don't think you want to go down that road, as you'll never get it running right, and will spend a lot of time and money trying to debug electrical.

SE-R or DET injectors (259 or 370cc) will drop right into the GA16 rail, and the fuel pump etc are good to go to at least 14lbs, as demonstrated by NPM.

However, you'll need to tell the ECU about the larger injectors - AFC probably the cheapest way, if you know how to tune, JWT ECU ($500) is the hassle free route - just send Clark Steppler your ECU and specs and life savings and you'll be good to go. Oh, and that would fix the MAF problem too, as JWT will set up the ECU for whatever MAF you're using.

Running a different MAF on the stock GA ECU is, to the best of my knowledge, impossible without an ECU reprogram. However, the stock will meter (apparently, NPM source) up to 6 or 7psi before its voltage is maxed out.

So - the el cheapo method would be: 6psi of boost, SE-R injectors, AFC off ebay.

Good luck! FYI - love to see pics of your buddy's setup.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

The stock b13 1.6 ecu will run 3700 cc injectors and a 300zx MAF without reprograming. its not optimal ... but it runs a lot better than you would think. 
-dave


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

i would say that only with the larger maf would it run, that is what leans out the mixture in that setup and you have no control over how lean it gets, the extra flow of the injectors, and i wouldn't really boost much with that setup, it could maybe be done to check and see if the car starts but by all means don't add a maf to your car w/o letting the computer know what is going on, the 300zx maf is good to 550hp, and it runs on a 5v reference, your computer thinks it has a maf good to around what like 185hp at the most. the computer only sees voltage so it thinks far less air is coming in than actually is. it also has no idea that the injectors are 370's, it only knows duty cycle, so it will hold the injectors open for the same amount of time as the stock injectors, but the new one flows more fuel in the time it has been cycled on and off. the two, inj and maf are evening each other out in your situation, you are lucky nothing bad has hapened, i would get some engine management or at least monitor what is going on with that setup


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

sersr20dk, that sums it up in a nutshell, though the base ignition has to be adjusted to help the ecu cope with the load shift from the bigger MAF... but I was surprised how well it runs... I am in the process of tuning an ecu, but the stock ecu is working great at the moment. I have a wideband O2, EGT, and a techtom.. so I am keeping an eye on it. I am currently running 10 psi and the car is running like a top... stoich at idle, and part throttle... and low 12's at full throttle.
-dave


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

wow- it sounds like you are doing it correctly, sorry about the quick explanation, but i was in a hurry, if you are monitoring everything and it seems fine than you probably have gotten the combo that might work with that setup just by chance, or did you do the math? seems like all you need is a little tuning, at which rpm do you see full boost? those a/f number don't seem that bad at all. keep me updated


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

wait it says ct.....where in ct? maybe we could meet up sometime, you have aol?


----------



## sentraspeed (Mar 26, 2003)

so what i am trying to figure is that if i swap sr20 injectors and comp and maf it would run like an sr20..or at least think it is and that would compinsate for alittle boost correct or not?


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

you can use the injectors, but not the ecu, it must somehow know if it is using larger injectors, like i explained earlier, you have a different motor completely, so you can't use another motor's ecu to make it perform like an sr20. you missed the idea of out posts, you need some sort of engine management and to keep your stock computer to use larger injectors properly. the only reason dave_f's doesn't run bad is because it is a huge maf with bigger injectors, he is using a stock ecu


----------



## sentraspeed (Mar 26, 2003)

i am just alittle confused...if i used the stock injectors of an sr20 and the ecu it would run right?..i would firgure it would run just like the sr20 becuse it is the same injectors the computer was designed for in the first place...and if i used the same sr20 maf then wouldnt it just run the injectors and all just like an sr20? and wouldnt that be just enogh extra fuel to compensate for the turbo with acouple pounds of boost...like i said i am just alittle confused...someone please help me understand


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

sounds like you are trying to do it as cheap as possible, you are gonna end up breaking things, how much does he care about this car??? does it matter if you blow it up? it doesn't sound like you have enough knowledge to try to piece together a turbo kit, but i'll try to help you out, like i said you can't use an sr20 computer, the injectors could be used and would probably be fine for the hp you will make. your motor is a 1.6, you need a 1.6 computer, it doesn't have all the same sensors and the values would be different, also the fuel timing maps etc, it just won't work. try it if you want. the computer you have needs to be reprogrammed or piggybacked to make it run safely. what are you going to use to monitor vitals??? i hope in this cheap setup you considered gagues and at least an egt gague if not also a wideband o2 also. if you do not understand what i am saying, you shouldn't be doing a project like this, your friend is going to be mad when his car blows up


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

technically the sr20 ecu will run a ga16de ... BUT, it wont run it right. There is a large list of differences between the two engine's components; MAF sensor, injectors, throttle position sensor, knock sensor, valve timing control, ignition maps, fuel maps, etc... Jim Wolf can program an sr20 ecu to run a ga16de for a fee, but the two ecu's are NOT plug and play interchangeable. Your best bet (i.e. cheapest) will be to run an aftermarket fuel controller with the stock ecu. How did you plumb your turbo kit with the stock exhaust manifold? Doesn't the B13 manifold place the turbo really low in the engine bay? how do you have your oil return plumbed? do you have any ground clearance issues? any pictures?

-dave

fast
reliable
cheap
...pick any two


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

yeah i'd love to see this setup also, i figured the sr20 might run the motor but i'm not sure for how long and it would have to run terribly. dave is right, the cheapest way would be sr20 injectors and a fuel controller


----------



## sentraspeed (Mar 26, 2003)

sersr20dk...i just wasnt understanding what you said i dont know if it was just i wasnt reading what you wrote properly or if it was just my head playing games...but i get it now...its not that were trying to build it the cheapest but i just had an sr20 complete swap that i have sitting waiting for me to rebuild it for my car and i told him as long as i got them back and they worked he could use them till he got the money for the jwt ecu and all that...dave_f...the turbo is plummed in just like the hot shot kit basicly...except for this turbo is also water cooled and we figured its there why not hook it up..and i can remember where i hooked those to...well the frod thunderbird turbo is almost perfect...it sitts pretty much even with the bottom of the oil pan and where it is the exhaust is pretty much a straight shot from the turbo to the muffler...you know how these exhausts run...but no i dont have any pics up i need to get them developed so let me get them on here and i will post them


----------

